# Update for Canon 50mms anytime soon till next year?



## skspark (Apr 19, 2011)

When I save up enough money, probably by the middle of next year, I want to sell my current kit of 40d and 28-70 f2.8L and go for a used 5d with a 135 f2L and a good 50mm, but as I see it right now, the 1.4 and 1.8 have a whole lot of competition. The Sigma 50 1.4 is apparently pretty gosh darn good with its aspherical element for creamy bokeh, and Nikon just leaked a new 50 1.8 also with an aspherical element. The Canon 50 1.4 is already pretty old, and the 1.8 was a downgrade from the previous, so I'm hoping Canon will being to upgrade their non L primes soon, cause all I'm seeing on the homepage is rumors about new FFs and L primes


----------



## skitron (Apr 19, 2011)

I would love to see Canon come out with a 50 1.4 II...something that had the IQ of the Sigma but without the focus shift and also would work well on FF. I'd buy it immediately!


----------



## adamdoesmovies (Apr 19, 2011)

I vote for a Canon 50mm 1.8 MkIII similar to the Mk I. The MkII sucks as far as build quality -I've had to superglue the two halves of mine together several times, and I'm completely shocked as to how it even focuses now, let alone produces a sharp picture (and yet it does!). I would love that focus scale, too.


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 20, 2011)

skitron said:


> I would love to see Canon come out with a 50 1.4 II...something that had the IQ of the Sigma but without the focus shift and also would work well on FF. I'd buy it immediately!



Why would you want to downgrade it to be like the Sigma? It beats the sigma in independent tests on FF cameras that it is designed for.


----------



## skitron (Apr 20, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> Why would you want to downgrade it to be like the Sigma? It beats the sigma in independent tests on FF cameras that it is designed for.



Because the Canon 1.4 doesn't beat the Sigma 1.4 on a crop body.

FWIW - I just got a new copy of the Sigma last night from B&H (after they ran out of stock and then got more, so I'm guessing this one is very recent production) and did some testing. Apparently they've made some changes to address the focus shift. I shot some test charts like you see elsewhere on the net for this lens and it still has a little bit of shift, but nothing like you see at sites that tested the early ones.


----------



## skitron (Apr 21, 2011)

skitron said:


> FWIW - I just got a new copy of the Sigma last night from B&H (after they ran out of stock and then got more, so I'm guessing this one is very recent production) and did some testing. Apparently they've made some changes to address the focus shift. I shot some test charts like you see elsewhere on the net for this lens and it still has a little bit of shift, but nothing like you see at sites that tested the early ones.



Adding to my previous comments, the focus charts for the 85mm f/1.4 Sigma at photozone.de look virtually identical in terms of focus shift across apeture to what I shot with my very recent copy 50mm F1/4 Sigma.


----------

